
A.I. May Underwhelm Today, but Not for Long - kanamekun
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/30/technology/ai-will-transform-the-economy-but-how-much-and-how-soon.html
======
cgore
"We'll have real AI in just a few years, we swear!"

\-- Every AI researcher since 1950.

